# Pourquoi???



## kikanet (24 Avril 2006)

:hein: 

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi je suis souvent déconnecté,`
est-ce ça vient du site ???

En tous les cas me revoilà .


----------



## kikanet (24 Avril 2006)

Bon Ben, je suis en plein solitude,

je reviendrai à tt  a lure.
K.

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2006)

Peut-êtr que des explications plus détaillées sur la nature du problème feraient venir plus de monde


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Peut-êtr que des explications plus détaillées sur la nature du problème feraient venir plus de monde



Sûrement même.


----------



## Billgrumeau (25 Avril 2006)

Quand j'étais sous Mac OS  9 et chez Club Internet, j'ai eu à partir d'une époque un nombre de déconnexions intempestives insupportable. J'ai changé d'opérateur et ça a disparu sauf de manière très rare.


----------



## grig (26 Avril 2006)

kikanet a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> 
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi je suis souvent déconnecté,`
> est-ce ça vient du site ???
> ...



Pour être sûr que ça vient de la ligne ou de ton fournisseur, il faudrait essayer
1) avec un autre modem et ton Ordi
2) avec un autre ordinateur et ton modem
3) avec un autre modem et un autre ordi
...et voir si ça change quelque chose


----------



## grig (26 Avril 2006)

j'oubliais : change de prise de téléphone, débranche tous les autres appareils (téléphone, répondeur, etc.)


----------



## grig (26 Avril 2006)

encore: regarde dans tes prises de téléphone s'il n'y a pas un espèce de truc genre condensateur en forme de parallélépipède (ouf), et s'il y en a un débranche-le, ça ne sert plus à rien depuis longtemps, mais repère le branchement au cas où...


----------



## marctiger (26 Avril 2006)

Le côté "comique" de la chose est de poser une question et puis.......???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Le côté "comique" de la chose est de poser une question et puis.......???



Plus rien. Bien vu.


----------



## guigus31 (26 Avril 2006)

peut etre qu'il arrive plus a se connecter ou qu'il s'est electrocuté en bidouillant dans ses prises telephoniques (faut le faire m'enfin...)


----------



## Piyo (27 Avril 2006)

Peut-être la carte modem qui est presque morte.

... ou peut-être encore le câble téléphonique qui a un problème.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Avril 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être la carte modem qui est presque morte.
> 
> ... ou peut-être encore le câble téléphonique qui a un problème.



Ou la rate qui se dilate,...


----------



## marctiger (27 Avril 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être la carte modem qui est presque morte.
> 
> ... ou peut-être encore le câble téléphonique qui a un problème.



Faudrait peut-être lui passer un coup de fil pour savoir où il en est ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Avril 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait peut-être lui passer un coup de fil pour savoir où il en est ?



Son téléphone portable marche ?


----------



## marctiger (27 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Son téléphone portable marche ?



Plus depuis qu'il a voulu installer Tiger dessus ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Plus depuis qu'il a voulu installer Tiger dessus ! :love: :love: :love:



En fait non, ça, ça allait, c'est quand il à voulu mettre Tiger à jour avec le SP2 de Windows que les emmerdements ont commencés !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En fait non, ça, ça allait, c'est quand il à voulu mettre Tiger à jour avec le SP2 de Windows que les emmerdements ont commencés !



Et maintenant, il ne lui reste plus qu'à reformater le téléphone et à tout réinstaller. On n'est pas prêts de pouvoir l'appeler.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2006)

Bon, les copains, on s'est bien marré, mais maintenant, on arrête de floudre, sinon je vais finir par me faire taper sur les doigts


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les copains, on s'est bien marré, mais maintenant, on arrête de floudre, sinon je vais finir par me faire taper sur les doigts



C'est vrai : c'est un forum technique. Mais on s'est bien marré quand même. 

Donc pour revenir au sujet de départ, moi, quand j'avais un abonnement RTC avec Wanadoo, j'utilisais une rallonge téléphonique pour raccorder mon Mac à la prise de téléphone. Et j'avais parfois de fréquentes déconnexions. Et ça pouvait venir de l'utilisation de cette rallonge (mais aussi de Wanadoo). Peut-être est-ce son cas.


----------



## Piyo (5 Mai 2006)

Si il veut lire nos réponse, il doit se connecter sur internet.

... Mais si il n'a pas réussi à se connecter depuis.

Comment pourra-t-il régler son problème?


----------



## Jany (18 Mai 2006)

Bon avec toutes les explications que l'on t'a fourni, j'espère qu'elle t'ont quand même aidé mais je pense au premier abord sans que tu détailles vraiment, cest peut-être dû aussi à un trop grand nombre de connectés, ce qui freine ou bloque carrément ton surf sur Internet. Cela peut venir aussi du site ou de ton opérateur qui ne t'a pas prévenu d'une maintenance, ce qui arrive souvent avec numéricable. Sinon es-tu sur ADSL ou pas ?@plus tard.


----------

